# Can I substitute for a cheese press?



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

My sister has many food and dairy allergies but she *can* handle goat dairy and loves cheddar cheese from goats milk. The problem is the price of it at stores.

I would like to learn to make cheese for her - I plan to get 2 does next summer - and realize I shouldn't start with cheddar but I will eventually! I just really don't want to put out that kind of money for all the equipment if substitutes will work. I'm talking about spoons, pots, pans, presses,etc. (I know I will have to purchase cultures and rennet.) 

I figured I can use a stainless steel slotted spoon, stainless steel pots/pans, but what about the cheese press? Please let me know if I'm wrong about the other substitutes!


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

We use an old sausage press and put cheesecloth inside.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Tin can will work, both ends cut out, something for a follower that fits inside (wood disc) and weight. PVC pipe, 4 boards put together, makes a square loaf. Coffee can makes a nice small wheel, big tuna can makes 1 lb wheels. Make sure and dry the can so it doesn't rust. I set mine on the wood stove after washing....James


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks, good ideas!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Spring form cake pan with removable bottoms 
Cheese cloth
Strong wire rack
Ice cream plastics lids....fits spring form pan
Flat bottom pan with no handle... the handle can be removed and put back on later.

Line spring form with cloth.
Place and and cloth on wire rack
Load cheese
Fold cloth over cheese
Place handless pot on top of cheese.

Weights
Number 10 cans
Stack and duct tape the stack of cans as need.

Plastics lids aid in flipping


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Like others have already said a weight (brick, sand in a pail, canned food, jars of water) placed squarely on top of the follower will work, so long as you know the weight of the items.

My dad made me a press from an old drill press, fishing scale, two s hooks and a length of chain. My molds were three pound coffee cans.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

All great suggestions! Like most the folks I use whatever to weigh the cheese down in a colander (over a bowl to catch the whey). but for harder cheeses, after I press them I hang them and leave them for some time. I put up a special hook over the sink just for cheese. I have to wrap it well because we have blasted little fruit flies. I've made good muslin caps for all my vinegar making and such because of them.

I have a friend who has a fancy cheese press and it's faster but no better than my method. She makes mainly cow cheese though and I make goat cheese.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

kasilofhome said:


> Spring form cake pan with removable bottoms
> Cheese cloth
> Strong wire rack
> Ice cream plastics lids....fits spring form pan
> ...




This is a really great idea! Thank you


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Desperation.....

Keeping flies etc off cheese while forming the rine.....

My dehydrator....
Take out shelves as needed for the height of the cheese.

No fruit flies.... bowl underneath .


----------



## CircleStarRanch (Dec 24, 2010)

We make a lot of cheese, but the one I make most of is mozzarella. No press needed. I use Ricki Carrol's recipe for 30-minute mozza (takes longer than 30 minutes but not much more). You can also try feta, fromage blanc, chevre. None of those need a press.

I made my press using old bar-bell weights. The plans came from Fias Co's website I think. Been using it for about 3 years now.


----------



## DancingGoatFarm (Sep 23, 2015)

We use large peach cans.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> Spring form cake pan with removable bottoms
> Cheese cloth
> Strong wire rack
> Ice cream plastics lids....fits spring form pan
> ...


I don't suppose you have a photo of this set up? I've read it over and over and can't get a picture in my mind of how this would work.



CircleStarRanch said:


> You can also try feta, fromage blanc, chevre. None of those need a press.


The recipe I have for feta does use a cheese press. It is similar to the cheddar cheese recipe I use except that after pressing overnight and getting as much whey out as possible, the next step is to cut the curd into 1" chunks and submerge them in brine for a few days. I'd love to know your method for making feta without a press.....


----------

